

We Dare - adult Wii game by Ubisoft - mkilling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxd96qRa6wY

======
metageek
"This video contains content from Ubisoft, who has blocked it in your country
on copyright grounds."

Here's the Ars article about it:

[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/share-your-
wiimot...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/share-your-wiimote-
share-your-wife-we-dare-is-omg-wtf.ars)

